# Kitchen



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

BB boxes arrived a couple days ago with material for backsplash and faucet. items installed.
Custom kitchen cabinets, table, and chairs finished. really like the way the finished kitchen turned out. only fridge left to purchase....


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice! You had furniture made there I take it(?). Any more pics of the house itself and what area are you located? Asking, as we are having to start serious discussions here on what to take and not take, etc with likely "permanent" move in 2 yrs. Have some real heirlooms in furnishings that are 4th generation now and still beautiful, But don't want to pay insane fees to import; so, may give to kids and have some duplicates made there in nara or mahoghany. Had some very nice stuff made in 91-92 in Nara from there by a fella named Chin up in San Miguel area up in Zambales, but the Ex has all that now. It still looks fantastic 23 yrs later. Anyway, looking forward to seeing more of your home!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Never mind on more pics....I saw the other post of home from month or so ago. Awesome!


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Nickleback99 said:


> Nice! You had furniture made there I take it(?). Any more pics of the house itself and what area are you located? Asking, as we are having to start serious discussions here on what to take and not take, etc with likely "permanent" move in 2 yrs. Have some real heirlooms in furnishings that are 4th generation now and still beautiful, But don't want to pay insane fees to import; so, may give to kids and have some duplicates made there in nara or mahoghany. Had some very nice stuff made in 91-92 in Nara from there by a fella named Chin up in San Miguel area up in Zambales, but the Ex has all that now. It still looks fantastic 23 yrs later. Anyway, looking forward to seeing more of your home!


Thanks nickleback:
yes we did have all the cabinets, table, chairs and stair railing done there by a local woodworker in nara wood. are house is in sorsogon city in bicol region. we are really pleased with the house it turned out great thanks to my wife sister there and a lot of talking threw Skype. 
feel free to PM me with any questions about the house. or if you want additional pictures.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Is this in a condo or gated subdivision? Never seen a kitchen that nice in the PI!


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

your a bit south of chicago ?
im originally from near elgin .
moved north , 24 years ago .
now ive set my sites on palawan.. still apx 5 years distant .
>> very nice house you have there !


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Sweet*

We had ours done locally, Turned out better than we thought the baskets and easy access cabinets, The brown was what it was the Red is the result. Took a while to get done. Cabinets were made in Singapore.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

c_acton98 said:


> We had ours done locally, Turned out better than we thought the baskets and easy access cabinets, The brown was what it was the Red is the result. Took a while to get done. Cabinets were made in Singapore.


Grin-
HAH! THAT is AMAZING!
You even found a way to increase the size of the room.
Is that a list of prices on the back wall?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

EuroBob said:


> Grin-
> HAH! THAT is AMAZING!
> You even found a way to increase the size of the room.
> Is that a list of prices on the back wall?


Yes we extended it 1 meter and took out the middle wall. Had to to be able to maneuver a wheelchair as required by VA


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

c_acton98 said:


> Yes we extended it 1 meter and took out the middle wall. Had to to be able to maneuver a wheelchair as required by VA


It looks spacious and thus good for a wheelchair on the pathways. 
The countertops look to be of the standard height. 
Do the counter heights work well for users in wheelchairs?

I am often designing layouts for a future house in the Philippines and always design the bottom floor as if I will be restricted to it by a wheelchair.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Is this in a condo or gated subdivision? Never seen a kitchen that nice in the PI!


 It's in a sub division.. 
it turned out really nice thanks to my asawa vision and design. and a really good wood worker building them.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

northwoods said:


> your a bit south of chicago ?
> im originally from near elgin .
> moved north , 24 years ago .
> now ive set my sites on palawan.. still apx 5 years distant .
> >> very nice house you have there !


north a couple hrs. springfield area.
are goal is to be moved next year....


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

c_acton98 said:


> We had ours done locally, Turned out better than we thought the baskets and easy access cabinets, The brown was what it was the Red is the result. Took a while to get done. Cabinets were made in Singapore.


 nice looking. really looks spacious 
understand a while to get done. ours took about 6 months but well worth the wait.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Rogdas said:


> nice looking. really looks spacious
> understand a while to get done. ours took about 6 months but well worth the wait.


I really like your dining chairs. I've been looking for something like that. Guess I'll have to have them made. We just finished the living room and entertainment center and curtains. We are waiting for the furniture to be built. I'll post pictures when complete.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

c_acton98 said:


> I really like your dining chairs. I've been looking for something like that. Guess I'll have to have them made. We just finished the living room and entertainment center and curtains. We are waiting for the furniture to be built. I'll post pictures when complete.


look forward to the pictures.. and your probably right about the dining chairs we got tired of looking and just had them made. but I think that was the better choice that way we could get what we want. instead of just having to settle on something we found in a store.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

c_acton98 said:


> We had ours done locally, Turned out better than we thought the baskets and easy access cabinets, The brown was what it was the Red is the result. Took a while to get done. Cabinets were made in Singapore.


That uber modern kitchen is AWESOME! Great job. Yours and Rogdas' clearly shows one Can possibly get what they want in a home there.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> That uber modern kitchen is AWESOME! Great job. Yours and Rogdas' clearly shows one Can possibly get what they want in a home there.


Thanks your right but to be honest you really got to stay on the contractors. I mean I check, double check, and check again. I believe most of the guys that have worked with me gain a lot of knowledge. But I also think they may not want to work for me again.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well the furniture arrived finally. 
I can be comfortable now that I have a chair to sit in


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

c_acton98 said:


> Well the furniture arrived finally.
> I can be comfortable now that I have a chair to sit in


Comfortable is it? Now your wife won't be able get you to leave the house..
Good looking furniture to make a person feel at home.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

c_acton98 said:


> Well the furniture arrived finally.
> I can be comfortable now that I have a chair to sit in


Nice looking furniture. Glad you have some comfortable chairs to relax in. We all know how hard that bamboo furniture can get on the butt.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> Well the furniture arrived finally.
> I can be comfortable now that I have a chair to sit in


Did you have the furniture made there?


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> Did you have the furniture made there?


Yes we selected the fabric and the wood. Its all hand crafted. The chair seat is higher than a normal chair due to my disability and difficulty getting up. My wife wanted the Mediterranean look. Its solid plus we had it doubled stiched.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Rogdas said:


> north a couple hrs. springfield area.
> are goal is to be moved next year....


I spent a good deal of time about an hour from Chicago. 
In Hanover Park. Now I moved back in Olongapo.
Nice kitchen you have.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

galactic said:


> I spent a good deal of time about an hour from Chicago.
> In Hanover Park. Now I moved back in Olongapo.
> Nice kitchen you have.


hi ..
its a small planet 
im originally from keeneyville .
before there was a hanover park .
it was all corn and dairy farms back then .
barrington road was a narrow 2 lane heading north . no stop lights .
lake st ,,# 20 ,was a 4 lane , but had zero traffic after dark .
you could hear a single car , going down it , a mile away .
we would take the greyhound bus , into elgin .
to buy food , at the a&p , see a movie .
fished the fox river off the bridge , downtown elgin .
there were perch / crappie , a rare northern .
now the water is more ,,hmm like maple syrup ?


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

northwoods said:


> hi ..
> its a small planet
> im originally from keeneyville .
> before there was a hanover park .
> ...


 I know are those areas well and your right about the traffic and lights How time changes everything. and some time not for the better. and I wouldn't be doing any fishing on the fox river now.


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

northwoods said:


> hi ..
> its a small planet
> im originally from keeneyville .
> before there was a hanover park .
> ...


Brings back good memories but Im sure yours are far better


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

galactic said:


> Brings back good memories but Im sure yours are far better


Did u like it there galactic?


----------

